# Blue tegu eating a rattlesnake.



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

Look at this!! It is a blue tegu eating a rattlesnake in south America. 
. 






TEGU eating rattlesnake 
Tupinambis nigropunctatus 
eating Crotalus durissus 
South America


----------



## Mike (Nov 20, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 20, 2007)

If thats a blue tegu in south america, are you saying theres a possibility of having a pure blooded "blue tegu"??


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee!!! I just knew our tegu's could juke and jive.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes there are Mike, I would think there are quite a few in the wild. The only problem is we cannot get these animals brought into the U.S. due to the Cites restrictions. The populations in the pet trade here is very limited when it comes to the gene pool, I would love to see some new blood in the U.S., if that happened I would breed Blues in a heartbeat.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 20, 2007)

Perhaps it's time for a South American recon. trip. I'm going for my 40th birthday in 18 months, Paraguay, Uruguay and Argentina.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 20, 2007)

Make shorts with HUGE pockets. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

Make sure you have room on your list of things to bring, put one huge trunk on it, I'm going too. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

hell yes. steal restricted animals. that's some brando/broderick right there. just don't chase em through a mall.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  :twisted: 

It is going to be a great trip, the wife's already getting things lined up.

One thing I've asked is to visit the Chaco region and maybe the town of filadelfia.


----------



## olympus (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like operation "Tamed Tegu". Agents "Olympus" and "Greentriple".


----------



## Mike (Nov 20, 2007)

greentriple said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:  :twisted:
> 
> It is going to be a great trip, the wife's already getting things lined up.
> 
> One thing I've asked is to visit the Chaco region and maybe the town of filadelfia.



You're bringing me some blues, right? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dorton (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats a cool pic.

Hey Greentriple, do the trick I have read about on the internet....The one where people hide a gerbil up their ***.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

